# Growing into dogs



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well the pups are growing up and turning in to pitbulls...They arn't my cute little pups any more.Poor things havn't been worked out in over 2 weeks lol.

Bumble Bee
















Snoop Dogg came back while I was in the hospital.. Hes new home didn't work out, poor guy.
















Lil Mom
















Faithers

























Thanx for looking guys!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awww theyre all growing up so fast! They look great though!

It's a shame Snoop's new home didn't work out, but a good thing the bunch is reunited!!

get your man to work those dogs!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> get your man to work those dogs!!!


No way! My dogs lol.. Hes to afriad he will do something wrong lol. He takes em out to run every day just to burn some energy, but no real work out or traning.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Doesnt think he's quite qualified to properly use the four legged machines eh? LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice looking family of dogs. and they are growing up so fast


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think bumble and snoopie look "adult" and lil mom and faithers still look like babies 

but thats just me. bumble is looking absolutely stunning. i just love her. she has all the right curves for a ladyyy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe how fast they grow.. One more year and they will be ready to pull tho


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh they look great! i love snoop dogg!!!


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I can't believe how fast they grow.. One more year and they will be ready to pull tho


How old are they ?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

JRXGRUBZX said:


> How old are they ?


10 months 



hell no they wont go said:


> awh they look great! i love snoop dogg!!!


 Me too!lol he is such a sweety and a lover. He reminds me so much of his dad. I miss having his dad around.


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

I like them all! ... I cant wait to see what my pup looks like @ 10 mnths-12 mnths


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i agree,,,,,bumble is stunning. pike says HELLO haha  --shane. u spit that baby out yet?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG they are all so beautiful! Bumble Bee and Faith are such stunning girls. I'm sorry Snoop's new home didn't work out :-(


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

vdubbinya said:


> u spit that baby out yet?


Yes Sir!
http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/18140-shes-here.html


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Bee will always be cute...she is one of those that never lose their puppy look I think. I don't suppose I ever knew Snoop he musta left before I was a member. But he looks great...a little rugged and edgy I like it. And well faith....if she comes up mysteriously gone, I didn't do but I am sure she will leave a note saying she loves ya


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bumble Bee is gorgeous. Ive always thought she was a looker.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

bumble bee looks great as always. i love faith and her ears though!

sorry to hear about snoop, poor guy cant catch a break can he?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they sure grew up fast. it was like yesterday when they were tiny trying to playing on springpole


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I know they do grow up fast, but they all look excellent!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What happen to those cute puppies? They're turning into beautiful dogs. They grow so fast and they all look great!!!! :clap:


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

great looking dogs. all of them are beautiful. i agree they do grow up so fast, but hey its bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm loving all of them a bunch of cuties u have there ~!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx all! I am so happy with how they are turning out! Well.... Other than Snoops nose I am happy lol.. That boy got crossed with pig some where lmao!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

snoop looks like a male version of dumae!


----------

